# pigeon has followed me to work, and home on two occasions?



## crissyjanee (Feb 2, 2012)

on the 22nd of January I was walking to work and out of know where a pigeon came and flew down beside me. It walked with me and when it got behind it flew up to catch up with me then it continued walking beside me. I then lost it for a few seconds, then noticed it was flying above me circling me until I got to work..
Then today, 2nd of Feb, I was walking home and this pigeon came out of know where again, in the same spot as last time and started following me all the way home.
except this time it was coming really close and was almost like it was trying to land on me or maybe swoop me, I'm not sure. 

once I got inside is was flying around my front window, then it was flying to my screen door and holding on.. as if it was trying to get inside.

It looks perfectly healthy and has no ring around it's foot to indicate that it could be a pet.

Any suggestions why it's following me and could it mean anything supersitiously?


----------



## crissyjanee (Feb 2, 2012)

here's a photo of it..

http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w447/crisssyj/?action=view&current=pigeon.jpg


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It sounds like a lost pet.

He's probably hungry and has decided you look like a safe/nice person to approach. Maybe you look like his keeper.

If you can, you need to catch him and keep him in a bird cage or guinea pig cage or wire dog crate (that has been disinfected). He also needs to get some pigeon food and grit into him, and get checked over for any diseases or injuries sustained while loose. As far as no band goes--many pet birds have no bands. Only one of mine has a band, because the bands I needed to band the rest came too late and the babies were too big to put them on. 

As far as superstitions go, a dove following you around has to be a good thing, right? I mean, we release pigeons (aka "rock doves") at weddings and other ceremonies to show peace and love. (In most languages besides English, all pigeons and doves are known under the same overarching name. Similar to how all cat species are "cats.)


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to PT, Like Libis said he or she might be someone lost pet. Feed it if you can.


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

He must be VERY hungry as in starving!, before anything else please feed him!!!


----------



## marco_e1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I WISH pigeons would stalk me like that... If I were you I would feed him and enjoy his company for as long as he wants to hang around you. You'll then no doubt get attached to him and turn into one of those crazy pigeon people, just like the rest of us. Welcome


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Check your hair for a nest and 2 eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crissyjanee said:


> on the 22nd of January I was walking to work and out of know where a pigeon came and flew down beside me. It walked with me and when it got behind it flew up to catch up with me then it continued walking beside me. I then lost it for a few seconds, then noticed it was flying above me circling me until I got to work..
> Then today, 2nd of Feb, I was walking home and this pigeon came out of know where again, in the same spot as last time and started following me all the way home.
> except this time it was coming really close and was almost like it was trying to land on me or maybe swoop me, I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


This pigeon may have been released after being raised by a human and he is missing his humans and you remind him of someone that must of taken care of and fed him.. I would leave some grains down for him a few days a week if you are allowed. are there other pigeons around the area he can join with?


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

Have any victorian crowns chasing you down?


----------

